# Mabibilang natin and Para mabilang



## verbalphantom

What does mabibilang mean with and without natin beside it? Also what does mabilang mean with and without para before it? 

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

Not exactly sure what you are asking but:

"Mabibilang": can be counted, something that can be quantified or counted.
"Mabibilang natin": we can count, we are capable of counting (something)

Examples:

"*Mabibilang* sa mga daliri ng isang kamay ang dami ng beses na ako'y kanilang dinalaw," ang daing ng matiisin at nagdurusang ina.

_"I can count with the fingers of one hand the number of times they have visited me,_" complained the patient and long-suffering mother.

Note: again, since I dislike strictly verbatim translations, the "mabibilang" (capable of being counted) is not so clear in the above translation.
A more direct translation would be:

"_The number of times they have visited me *can be counted *(mabibilang) with the fingers of one hand,_" complained the patient and long-suffering mother.

"Para mabilang": in order to be counted or in order to count something.

Kailangang tayo'ng lahat ay bumoto *para mabilang* ang mga sang-ayon at di sang-ayon sa bagong saligang batas.

We all need to vote _*in order to count*_ those who are in favor or in opposition to the new Constitution.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>..

"Mabilang": all by itself can have a number of meanings. In one sense, it can mean "quantifying or counting" something, more often used in the negative sense.

*Hindi mabilang* ang dami ng mga dumagsa sa pista ng Nazareno.

The multitude (of people) who attended the Feast of the (Black) Nazarene *cannot be counted.*

"Mabilang", by itself can also mean "to be included/to be counted as".

Umaasa si Gloria na *mabilang* siya sa mga dadalo sa kaarawan ni Joseph.

Gloria is hoping that she be included (or _counted_) among those who will attend Joseph's birthday (party).


----------



## verbalphantom

I'm very new to Tagalog, and that is exactly what I was asking. I've only learned so far magbilang, bilang, and to some extent natin (my wife always says "kaya natin to"). With so many alterations to words, many of them I find impossible to find in a dictionary.

Thanks a lot for your detailed answer!


----------

